# Lexington Harbor Purchase



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

What do YOU think? Should the village of Lexington purchase the harbor from the State. I have been asked to be on an advisory commitee to make a recommendation on the purchase of the harbor. I would like to know what you think. Share your input with me, good or bad. The more information I have from the users of this great harbor the better. Thanks!
email: [email protected]
Mike


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Mike, the only problem I see is that we fisherman would have to purchase "another sticker" to be able to use the ramp. My windshield can only hold soo many.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

Good point Tubejig. I too get stuck at private ramps looking for revenues to keep things going, but I find that those are some of the best maintained places to go. When you purchase a sticker from a dnr ramp, there is no assurance that the money you pay there stays there. (although state run harbors are nice too) Privately owned harbors are funded almost fully by proceeds of users. Its a catch 22. The times when harbor use is light local municipalities or private owners funds are depleted, and up keep can be an issue, where the state has reletively big pockets<(although they are full of red tape and special interest). 
What I would like to see is the harbor in Lexington operated by people who really understand the needs of the harbor, the community, and its many different users. I whole heartedly believe by having more local control over public access features, such as harbors, we will better serve the real needs of the people who enjoy them. The state does a good job as a whole, but has no real feel for the individual community and its users.
Currently the rules at the state owned harbor in Lexington restrict community use for public events, thus rendering the area useless to other uses that may benifit the community. Our docks are now posted with no fishing signs, and boaters at the docks require services that the state does not provide. The folks that work the docks now go beyond the call of job description because they understand the real needs, but are risking repremand for going the extra mile. Is this what you want?
I don't have a crystal ball, and can't say that all the problems will be solved and new ideas will make our harbor the best in the state, but, I can say that if you always do what you always did you will always get what you always got!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

If Lexington buys the harbor,
Look for an increase in useage cost, or perhaps you'll see residents only signs?
Curfews
Parking meters or passes
NO FISHING
Do you want that???????
It will become too expensive to the average person.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

I would be a afraid of a residents only restriction if the city were to purchase the harbor from the state.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

This is exactly the input I was looking for folks!! Keep it coming! I am listening!!

Mike


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Since that ramp needs to be dredged every other year, is it going to be Lexingtons responsibilty to pay for the digging? Where do you think the money would come from? If it was out of the village I would imagine that people would want it private since they would be paying for it. Is this going to turn into another Port Sanilac situation where the fall fisherman cannot fish off of teh beach and dock areas? Sailboaters come first up there and fisherman last.


tubejig


----------

